# RV FRIENDLY SITE IN SKEGGY !



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Anyone know of a touring site in Skegness that will take a 35ft RV ?........ or ingoldmells , chapel st. leonards , have phoned a few but no one seems to take them  

Any help appreciated.........cheers Mark :roll:


----------



## awr (Jan 11, 2006)

try www.bainland.co.uk got this from Mo & dick. 40ft max ,open all year


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mark are you in the CC if so there are 2 CL sites at Chapel St Lenoards that may take you Elder House no elec though Tel Mrs Deacon 01754 873498 mention motothome facts we stayed on there last year and she did say she would take big ones if she wasnt busy. Next door is Wyndhaven no elec again but have seen an RV on there Mr Kirk Tel 01754 872486.

There is also a site at Ingoldmels Hardys Farm,( or Grays farm) Sea Lane, Ingoldmels 01754 874071 they have elec here I know they have RV's on the rally field here cause me mate with a Damon Challenger 34ft stayed here with us last year.. There is a site next to Grays Farm commercial site cant think what its called though.

Jacquie


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The link didn't work but I've removed a full stop after uk and it's ok now. Bainland is quite a few miles from Skegness though isn't it?

Looks a nice campsite though.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> Tel Mrs Deacon 01754 873498 .... she did say she would take big ones if she wasnt busy. .
> 
> Jacquie


Ooh er vicar!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I can recommend the cl that Jacquie mentions at elder house, one of our favourites, grass can get a bit soft after rain though.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=273

Skegness sands is another one with plenty of room, its a caravan club site but open to non members and in the campsite database on here....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=335

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/UK+Sit...k+a+Site/Site+Detail.htm?cs_id=SKEGNESS+SANDS

pete.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> There is also a site at Ingoldmels Hardys Farm,( or Grays farm) Sea Lane, Ingoldmels 01754 874071 they have elec here I know they have RV's on the rally field here cause me mate with a Damon Challenger 34ft stayed here with us last year.. There is a site next to Grays Farm commercial site cant think what its called though.
> 
> Jacquie


Dunno when you plan on going but 2 weeks ago Sea Lane was partially closed
to traffic. Some major building work going on. The sea wall at Winthorpe was also undergoing major repair but you could get along the beach ok.

peedee


----------

